# 1993 240sx



## thecollector (Jul 11, 2003)

Updated engine bay pics.


----------



## SR20 Who Knew? (Jul 29, 2003)

NICE!!! I like the SR20DET plate thing on the valve cover. Did you make that yourself or did you buy it?


----------



## thecollector (Jul 11, 2003)

SR20 Who Knew? said:


> *NICE!!! I like the SR20DET plate thing on the valve cover. Did you make that yourself or did you buy it? *


It is a custom part from heavythrottle.


----------



## whiteb14 (Jul 7, 2002)

BAD ASS!! the only thing i dont like is the yellow in the engine bay. if it was all red, the car would be flawless!


----------



## 1CLNB14 (Apr 30, 2002)

very nice


----------



## thecollector (Jul 11, 2003)

whiteb14 said:


> *BAD ASS!! the only thing i dont like is the yellow in the engine bay. if it was all red, the car would be flawless! *


The reason for yellow in the engine bay is because I wanted color diversity. I want the engine to jump out to you when I poped the hood. I also have yellow underbody neon and will soon paint the engine compartment black, add some custom sheetmetal parts and put yellow neon in the engine bay also.
My goal is to win shows, and people like it flashy, I'm slowly getting there.

Appreciate your honesty, opinons like yours is what helps mold car designs.


----------



## Shift1.6 (Jul 22, 2003)

Very very nice. Well done.


----------



## whiteb14 (Jul 7, 2002)

thecollector said:


> *The reason for yellow in the engine bay is because I wanted color diversity. I want the engine to jump out to you when I poped the hood. I also have yellow underbody neon and will soon paint the engine compartment black, add some custom sheetmetal parts and put yellow neon in the engine bay also.
> My goal is to win shows, and people like it flashy, I'm slowly getting there.
> 
> Appreciate your honesty, opinons like yours is what helps mold car designs. *


thats cool... how bout a bright skyline blue?? heh  jk. seriously. the ride looks real good and it looks very jdm. nice kit and i love ur drivers side headlight w/ the outlet for the CAI.


----------



## sentra94xe (May 6, 2002)

Excellent conversion job, the kit looks great. Well done.


----------



## dry (Oct 21, 2002)

either you could use larger rims, or a bigger drop IMO, there is a bit of gap in the front wheels.


----------



## thecollector (Jul 11, 2003)

DryBoy said:


> *either you could use larger rims, or a bigger drop IMO, there is a bit of gap in the front wheels. *


BIGGER 

It already has the Eibach sportline springs that I cut down even more. The exhaust at it lowest point is about 3".


----------

